# Questions About Soft Paws



## cmw0829 (Nov 23, 2008)

I've read the threads, ordered a pack (in hot pink), read the instructions but still have a few questions:

1. If the cat chews it off and eats it, will it pass in a 6 lb cat? It's small and very soft vinyl so I would expect it would. (Those of you who know my posts know that my poor cat has already had surgery for eating something so I am especially neurotic about this.) 

2. The instructions say that the product won't interfere with normal claw extension and retraction. They are to be applied by extending the claw and putting on the glue-filled cap. But when I examine my cat's claws, I see that they retract into a fold of skin (cuticle?). If I put on a Soft Paw, will the claw still retract into the skin fold normally? Pictures always appear as if the nail is extended because the Soft Paw caps are so visible. But that could be because of the shape of the cap.

3. My cat has lots of fur between her toes, pretty much guaranteeing that some fur will either get glue on it or get stuck to the cap. I am able to handle her feet but there may be a limit if I try to shift fur around or trim it.  Is there any issue with getting a little glue on the fur?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

If your cat chews it off & eats eat, I don't think passing it should be a problem. They are pretty small.

I used soft paws on Cheddar for a while. His claws still retracted like normal. If I remember right, I don't think the little fold of skin actually folds itself over the nail cap, though, but it didn't seem to cause him any problems.
I would also get a little glue on his fur occasionally. A little bit didn't seem to bother him, but I would try to avoid getting the fur in thee as much as possible.

The real trick for me was getting the right amount of glue into the cap and then getting him to hold still enough to get it on. The caps vary in size a little, just like a cat's claws do, so some of them I would have to put on without the glue to size it on the nail. If you don't use enough glue, it'll fall off within a couple of days, but if you use too much, you'll have a heck of a time getting it off at all. After one round of caps that fell off too quickly, I used more glue on the next round. They stayed on so well & long enough for the claw to grow out a bit. This caused the edge of the cap to be farther down the nail, and as a result it would catch on the carpet. Poor Cheddar was getting his claws stuck to things. Getting them off then was a pain in the butt.

My cats are pretty good about having their nails clipped and will usually sit quietly while I do it, but he didn't enjoy having the Soft Paws put on at all. Clipping nails is a necessity before you put the nail caps on or they won't fit, so I quit using the caps & just keep his nails dull by frequent trimming.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

ooh ooh! I am ALL over this!

I have been using softpaws ever since I got Nito. I love them. Absolutely love them!

1. I am pretty sure Nito has eaten a few of them, and there have never been any problems. I know he's eaten at least 2, because that is how many I have found in his litter box so far! The glue is non-toxic, so that is nothing to worry about.

2. The skin flap you mentioned is just the flesh at the base of the claw. When "sheathed" or "retracted" the claw is actually just bent upwards to be held off the ground, and hidden in the fur by their toes. There is no skin flap around it. The reason you can see softpaws so well, and the reason it looks as if the claws are retracted is because the softpaws are A) bright and colorful and B) A little bulkier than the normal claws, and thus more noticable

3. Putting on softpaws is sort of like a pedicure session for Nito. I trim his nails, and then use some tiny scissors to carefully trim some of the fur around his toes (which is extra long since it is winter). I assume you know how to extend the claw, and as long as you fully extend it before pressing it on, and haven't put too much glue, then you shouldn't have a problem with fur getting stuck in there. However, if the cat struggles, you might end up with a few hairs glued to the soft paw, but it's never bothered Nito, and I don't think it will bother your kitty at all. You shouldn't have a problem with getting glue on the fur, since you put all the glue inside the softpaw before putting it on, and the little glue tip attachment helps it to be a clean, non-sticky process with no glue spills.


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm puzzled why someone able to trim their cats nails bothers with softpaws at all.
I mean, sure the colors are cute, but if you trim your cats nails already, why do you
need to soften them further with glued on plastic tips? why not just trim your cats
nails more often, the quick retreats and you can file the nail down to a round nub.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Petspy- Trimmed nails or not, Nito still manages to pull strings out of my rugs with them. I don't know if he does it on purpose or if his claws just get stuck when he sharpens them in my cheap rug (I DO know that the softpaws prevent such carpet destruction). But the little black strings get everywhere! Then he eats the fibers and barfs :dis That is the main reason I use softpaws. I also use them to ease my parents' fear that he'll scratch up the house when we come to visit.

Nito's claws grow so fast, I'd have to trim them at least twice a week to keep them dull enough to save my rugs. And I prefer the softpaws that last for well over a month to the constant trimming. I think Nito does too. He's SUCH a brat during nail trims.


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

RachandNito - thanks for elaborating.

I agree, I need to trim once a week to keep my cats nails softpaw dull,
so I completely understand wanting to keep it down to a Monthly ritual.

If I understand correctly, don't you only use softpaws on the front?
maybe your cat is still able to rip things up with his hind paw nails.

some carpet pile are looped so the thread comes out the backing 
loops around and goes back in, so softpaws would not help there.

are you able to softpaw the front thumb nails? those can be tricky.
the thumb nail seem to grow slower on my cats than all other nails.


----------



## cmw0829 (Nov 23, 2008)

I agree with your statement Petspy, but the opportunities to trim my cat's nails are few as she's only cooperative when VERY tired. And this means late at night when I'm VERY tired. And this is not something I trust to my husband to do during the day. My thought was that the Soft Paws would let us be scratch free for longer without frequent maintenance of the nails. But then again, more frequent maintenance would probably make her more cooperative.

We've had the Soft Paws for 6 weeks and I haven't used them since her scratching had been fairly well limited to her scratch surfaces. But over the past 2 weeks, she's discovered the furniture, and the same husband I won't trust to clip the cat's claws is limited when it comes to discipline and training. We're looking for better scratch surfaces, but I may end up using these.

I must ask through - do your cats really put up with the nail file? Interesting...

Thanks to all for the replies.


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

I use a Dremel tools once I've trimmed the nail far enough 
that I can't use a scissor without risking splits to the nail.
it's the point on the right side of that red > is in the photo.

I have my own method for restraining my cat alone that makes weekly trims a breeze, 
but I don't dare write about it for fear all the carebears who post here will ban me :wink: 

using this photo as a gauge, my cats nails are half that length with a rounded nub,
and the nail quick has retreated half way back from where the blood is in the photo.

once I've mastered the solo art of; 
(1) restraining my cat
(2) pushing out his nail
(3) pushing back his paw hair
(4) while taking an in-focus close-up shot
I'll be sure to post an actual photo...


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

It's not like a normal looped carpet. It's like... hm, sort of like a bunch of little pieces of yarn. Terrible description, but that's all I can think of :dis I do only use them on the front, and not on the "thumb" nail. Waste of two softpaws in my opinion. It does seem to grow slower, and it's not one of the main "damage causing" claws. Nito doesn't really display the kicking and clawing action. He utilizes those claws mainly for lightning quick take offs, and steering (though they don't help him much on my mom's polished tiles :lol

Petspy, if only I knew your restraining method! Nito is such a squirmy noodle. He never bites or scratches me, but he whines and squirms and twists all over!


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

RachandNito - I hope to post streaming videos showing exactly how it's done over the next few Months. 
In the meantime, I'm refining the method and minor details so the ASPCA doesn't haul my butt off to jail :wink:
It require inexpensive easy to find materials, and does not require any special skills or strength, however
if you substitute below my standard materials, and don't follow certain guidelines, one could harm their cat.

It's sort of like CPR - with the right training, you can save a life.
with no training, you may crack a rib, make someone choke, etc.


----------



## Michelle L (Sep 4, 2008)

I used to use these on one of my really cantankerous cats. She learned that a fast way to get my attention was to start stredding my leather couch and my mattress. She was such a little booger...never bothered anything unless she wanted my attention! 

I started using these and never had an issue with her eating them. She never really chewed her feet though. Eventually the claws would grow out and they would all pretty much drop off at one time. The only issue I had was the glue drying out in the tube before I had used all of the caps. She had long fur and getting glue on her fur wasn't much of a problem...I just dropped a dab of glue in the cap and shoved it on.

There isn't truly a sheath of skin over the nail, it just looks that way. The claw just retracts up off of the ground when not in use. My girl looked so darned cute with her hot pink toenails! I know she didn't appreciate it much, but it made my life bearable and she did fine with it.


----------



## cmw0829 (Nov 23, 2008)

Aha, a use for my Dremel...I love tools, but never really had anything to use it on.

Thanks for the picture, Petspy. I've heard of the quick receding and will give this a try. And I'm looking forward to the video.


----------

